# Click Clack Tubs / Racks vs Enclosures / Terrairiums



## Wallo (Nov 25, 2015)

Just wanting to get an idea of everyone view / opinion on Click Clack tubs vs Enclosures. I understand click clacks are great for housing hatchies and yearlings but I have seen adult snakes kept in Click Clacks / Tubs or Racks as their main housing. If all being equal why would you use Click Clacks / Tubs or Racks over Glass / Wooden encloures apart from breeding purposes

I know there will be no right or wrong answers just wanting everyone opinions and views

Thanks for reading


----------



## Smurf (Nov 25, 2015)

Personally we like to keep all our pythons and dragons in enclosure. New hatchies will be in click clack though. I don't understand keeping any in the bigger tubs I like to be able to see all of them doing their thing. I can only assume tubs are used for the cost.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 25, 2015)

Cost and space are the main factors. It is difficult to house large collections in enclosures, and CHE's/globes cost a lot more to run than heat cords in tub setups.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 25, 2015)

I use a combination, I prefer enclosures because I want to see my animals & how they behave not hide them away. Not convinced it's better for the animal as some do much better & even thrive in a rack, (IMO)
I use racks for growing on young animals and have recently moved some of the bigger adults into my first python rack. I have to say they do make life easier & have had a positive effect on the behavior of some of my less friendly animals. I don't prefer them but I do think they have a place in a large collection. If I only had a handful of animals would I use racks? Probably not.
Would I use a click clack for a single hatchling, no I wouldn't but when dealing with several clutches a rack or click clacks provide a great solution.
In short I don't think there is a simple answer to your question, depends on the keeper, his home, available space, number of animals, breeding or pet etc etc. 

Sorry for the long winded answer


----------



## Wallo (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks guys for your insight - Ive always wondered and felt it was cruel for the animal to be kept in tubs and click clacks but can now see reason for this practice - still think enclosures are the way to go if you have the room

No need to apologise Paul - the more knowlege shared the better for everyone mate - cheers


----------



## Burgo89 (Nov 25, 2015)

As has already been stated both have the benefits, large collections or hatches, click clack racking is the way to go. Acouple animals defiantly enclosures so you can enjoy them and watch them do there thing. 

I also thought racking was rather cruel at first, but snakes prefer the tight dark spaces so a rack system is exactly that, as long as they are given regular opportunity to stretch their legs (for lack of a better expression) they will do fine.


----------

